# Found a Race Pigeon- afraid he will be killed



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I think I made a big mistake. Early this morning, just after a very bad rainstorm,
I went outside and found a pigeon, all fluffed up, sitting in a puddle in my driveway. It wouldn't fly away as I approached, and the neighborhood cat had also noticed the pigeon and was approaching. 
I got a box, and put the pigeon in it and brought it into the bathroom to keep. I saw it had a band, got the number, tracked the racing club, contacted the secretary-treasurer and told them I had the bird. I was told that the registered owner would be contacted with my information. I haven't heard anything yet, but I have been reading, and I am now horrified to learn that these 'lost' racing birds, once returned, are usually killed! I feel awful. I tried to help, I believe the bird is exhausted (after all the rain)... and I didn't want the cat to eat it. But, now what! I cannot let this poor tired young bird be killed. Any advice? (I actually took it outside a while ago after I learned what its fate might be, but it still wouldnt fly away. It really appears healthy, I am still thinking it was just exhausted). Thank you for your help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you can ask the owner if and when they get in contact with you what his or her intentions are--maybe the person will give you the bird if they don't want it anymore. Where, basically, are you in case we've got resources in your area? And can you take a picture of the bird and post it? There might be more going on than it being lost and having endured bad weather. Do you have any seeds that you can feed it?

Pidgey


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I gave it some wild bird seed, and also put a dish of water in the box. I am located on long island in NY. It looks so alert, but it wont fly away. As I said, it rained very hard overnight and early this am, and it was still drizzling when I found it this am. It looked kind of water logged. Now, its all dried out and looks quite healthy. Still no word from the owner. This is the first pigeon I have seen in our neighborhood - we are a suburban area.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi.......Many times when the owners of the racing piegons are contacted they do not respond or they do not want to be bothered to travel any distance to pick up a lost bird. Yes, they do kill many of them because from a racing standpoint they are worthless if they cannot complete the race and return. Please take note NOT ALL OWNERS OF RACING BIRDS ARE LIKE THIS........but many are.

Hopefully you have found a bird from an owner who truly cares about his birds, but if not, you will need to decide if you wish to keep the bird or offer if up for adoption.

In any case do not release the bird. It might have been injured or is sick and it's chance of survival would be questionable.

Please let us know where you are at, we might have a member close to you that would be able to help you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What is the year on the band? Is there any other band besides the one that identifies where the bird is from? 
I'm asking because I'm curious to know whether this is a young bird (2008) or an older bird and if it's was in a race when it got lost. 
Not ALL racers kill their birds if they get lost, but I won't tell you that NONE of them do. You're best bet is like Pidgey said........IF you get in contact with the owner, ask them point blank. If they say you can keep the bird, then do so, even if you don't REALLY want it. Then let us know and we'll try to find a home for it. Don't just let it go. It's very possible that the bird could decide to go home and then............?????


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

The band says:
IF 2008 SH 1205

I live in Shoreham, NY which is located on the north shore of Long Island, NY


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

From the band it is a very young bird. Born this year.......hence the 2008. It could possibly be less than 6 months old. Some of the other members will be able to identify all the other information and will get back to you.

PLEASE DO NOT RELEASE THE BIRD.

All the help you need is here on this forum

Thanks so much for helping and taking this bird in.

Louise


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BradleyGarden said:


> The band says:
> IF 2008 SH 1205
> 
> I live in Shoreham, NY which is located on the north shore of Long Island, NY


Looks to be about 50 miles, give or take, from home. If the owner doesn't contact you, then don't worry about it. Between you and our members, we'll figure out what to do with the bird.
If the owner DOES contact you and is willing to come get the bird, then that would be fine. No one is going to drive 100 miles to get a bird that they don't want. If he asks you to turn it loose, we can discuss that BEFORE you turn it loose. Just because the bird gets lost, doesn't mean it can't find it's way home. Lots of things can cause them to not make it home.
I guess for now, just keep the bird comfortable and wait to see if you hear from the owner and go from there. It's a holiday week end so they could be out of town.....any number of things. We have no way of knowing if this bird was lost yesterday or two weeks ago. He's lucky you found him.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you very much. I really want to help this bird. I do have other pets in the house (my own house cats) so I am keeping the bird in the bathroom for now. It may be that I will be keeping it overnight at a very minimum, so I guess I will need to get something better than a box to keep it in. It is getting dirty already. I hope there is someone in this area that can help with the bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh... he's a bird from The Hamptons...

...'tis a lot better than my neighborhood.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you feel the wings carefully to check and see if there's any swelling in a joint (compare one to the other) or any other anomaly that might suggest why he's not flying? And, can you describe the poops fairly thoroughly? Might be we need to start looking for medications. Is he acting funny in any way?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You could call Val if you wanted to. He's the Secretary/treasurer of the IF and he's not far from you. There's a bunch of pigeon flyers up there. He may be able to find someone to come get the bird. If you get his answering machine, just leave a message and he'll call you back. 

Secretary - Treasurer
Val Matteucci
P.O.Box 374
Hicksville,NY 11802
Phone:
(516) 794-3612


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I forgot to say that he/she is so very pretty. I can attach a picture if needed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have a kennel, the kind you would transport your cats in, you could keep the pigeon in that for the time being.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I hope I am doing this right - here is a picture...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Going strictly by the picture, the bird appears to be in pretty good shape. IMO, I think it just got lost, got caught in the storm and has probably been without food for a few days. Although the droppings aren't perfect, I've seen MUCH worse.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I have an old cage that was for a cockateil... do you think that would work. It it about 16" diameter and about 20" tall.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

You can put a thick layer of newspaper on the bottom of the box or cat carrier. Then just roll up and discard/replace. Easy way to keep it clean 

If the owner doesn't want it back and you need to find a home for the bird, try calling STAR, here's the website http://www.savetheanimalsrescue.org/index.php

They are out your way and I believe have a person or two who takes pigeons. I myself am totally out of space for birds 

You can also try http://www.saveapetli.net/ They are mostly dogs and cats but are great people and may gave a suggestion.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

BradleyGarden said:


> I have an old cage that was for a cockateil... do you think that would work. It it about 16" diameter and about 20" tall.


I think that will be fine for short term. Please remove the perches and if you have a brick you could put on the floor of the cage or a piece of heavy wood that is brick shaped, that would be good.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Yes, a really pretty bird. It appears to be quite young. The feathers appear to look a little puffed up which could indicate he is not feeling well or he could just be exhausted and water logged. A pet carrier would be fine if you have one, or even an laundry basket would do. Just make sure it has seed and water close by. You can put an old towel in the bottom and a brick flat side down that the bird could use as a perch. They love to stand on something. The water dish should be deep enough for him to put his beak in and suck up the water as you would drink from a straw.

Thanks so much for all that you are doing.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

OK - The bird is now in the old tall bird cage I had - newspaper in the bottom, brick to stand on, perches removed, water (deep enough for beak to suck up water) and birdseed.
I called STAR - they said that what I feared was true - that likely this bird might very well be killed. They said if owner called - ask them outright what they planned and if to get rid of it, then could I keep him. Then they told me to cut off his leg band and let him go preferably near other pigeons...
Thats all Ive done so far. I need to do a few other things today, so I think for now, the bird will stay in its new home for the evening. If the owner contacts me, I will post again, or if not, I will let the bird stay in the cage overnight and then post again tomorrow. Thanks SO MUCH everyone here for helping me. Its not over yet, but at least I feel there is a place I can go for help. Talk to you either later or tomorrow.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is the new bird in the cage. I hope this all works out...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

BradleyGarden said:


> OK - The bird is now in the old tall bird cage I had - newspaper in the bottom, brick to stand on, perches removed, water (deep enough for beak to suck up water) and birdseed.
> I called STAR - they said that what I feared was true - that likely this bird might very well be killed. They said if owner called - ask them outright what they planned and if to get rid of it, then could I keep him. Then they told me to cut off his leg band and let him go preferably near other pigeons...
> Thats all Ive done so far. I need to do a few other things today, so I think for now, the bird will stay in its new home for the evening. If the owner contacts me, I will post again, or if not, I will let the bird stay in the cage overnight and then post again tomorrow. Thanks SO MUCH everyone here for helping me. Its not over yet, but at least I feel there is a place I can go for help. Talk to you either later or tomorrow.


I'm sure whoever you talked to at STAR meant well, but their advice to "cut off his leg band and let him go" is wrong. If you let him go when he feels better he will probably go home and if he's not wanted that's a bad thing. Cutting off the permanent band is a bad idea, too. It identifies the pigeon's year of birth and in this case his breed (racing homer). If you need to find a new home for him in the future, he's more desirable as a banded bird.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

gosh, thank you for telling me that! Thats exactly what STAR told me to do... :-(
"cut off the band, and release the pigeon where there are other pigeons" 

Anyway, thinking about it, yes, if he does go home, I am sure they would just get rid of him anyway - band or no band.

Soooooo... the only hope seems to be if the owner calls and says that he/she wants to come and get the bird (and I should either assume wont kill it if they are willing to drive 100 mi round trip or they tell me outright that they wont kill it.) 
If the owner doesn't call, or tells me they don't want it, or tells me that they plan to kill it, I am in a very bad bind. 

I will again if any news... need to feed my pets now.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

The bird looks so much better in the last picture. You have done such a great job in such a short time. He has everything he needs and should be just fine with you.

Thanks again so much for taking him in and everything you are doing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BradleyGarden said:


> OK - The bird is now in the old tall bird cage I had - newspaper in the bottom, brick to stand on, perches removed, water (deep enough for beak to suck up water) and birdseed.
> I called STAR - they said that what I feared was true - that likely this bird might very well be killed. They said if owner called - ask them outright what they planned and if to get rid of it, then could I keep him. *Then they told me to cut off his leg band and let him go preferably near other pigeons...*
> Thats all Ive done so far. I need to do a few other things today, so I think for now, the bird will stay in its new home for the evening. If the owner contacts me, I will post again, or if not, I will let the bird stay in the cage overnight and then post again tomorrow. Thanks SO MUCH everyone here for helping me. Its not over yet, but at least I feel there is a place I can go for help. Talk to you either later or tomorrow.


*This is BAD advice*. That's how the bird got into the shape he's in now. He was released, couldn't find his way back home and didn't know how to fend for himself. Cutting the band off is against the law and it's harder to do than you would think. Let's see. Cut the band off, turn it loose and the NEXT person who finds it will probably assume it's just a feral and not give it a second thought. That band usually gets people's attention.
Just do what you are doing and wait to hear from the owner. 
I'm not mad at you by the way. You're just repeating what you've been told. I race pigeons. I loose them sometimes and if someone has one of my birds I go get it and I DON'T kill it and IF I can't go get it, I find someone to pick it up for me. The owner of this bird may be one of the finest folks on earth. Let's give him/her a chance.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Renee is right. I always like to give people the benefit of the doubt because if one of my pigeons were lost I would want the finder to contact _me_. You can ask them directly what they will do with the bird, as has already been suggested. If they don't want it back, they most likely won't even bother to call you and that's how you'll know. But please give it a few days.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Please don't even consider cutting the bands off and releasing the bird. It would be a death sentence for him. He doesn't know how to fend for himself.

I know you said that you would be in a bind if the owner doesn't want him or intends to kill him, but please let me assure you this forum will not let you down.

We will find this bird a new home, if you can't keep him. I just don't want you to worry needlessly that you will be left without help.

Thanks again for all that you are doing!!!


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I promise I will not cut the band off after hearing the consequences of doing so from all of you. I do not in any way want to hurt this poor bird's chances of survival. If the owner intends to kill or simply doesn't bother to contact me, I will really need someone to help me find a place for this bird. Thanks so much again.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just read your post, and just want to add my sincere thanks to you for your compassion and care that you have given this young, beautiful pigeon. You are a good person.Thank you for caring and I am glad you found Pigeon Talk.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

One more question for the night - I have not heard from the owner. Should I cover the pigeons cage with anything for the night? Does it need darkness, or do I leave a light on? Just trying to make it (and me!) comfortable for the overnight. Hopefully, tomorrow, the owner will be calling saying how happy they are that I have their pigeon, or someone in this forum will be able to direct me to someone who will be able to take this poor young bird.
Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BradleyGarden said:


> One more question for the night - I have not heard from the owner. Should I cover the pigeons cage with anything for the night? Does it need darkness, or do I leave a light on? Just trying to make it (and me!) comfortable for the overnight. Hopefully, tomorrow, the owner will be calling saying how happy they are that I have their pigeon, or someone in this forum will be able to direct me to someone who will be able to take this poor young bird.
> Thanks.


you can cover the cage...he/she would settle down to roost/sleep


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks! Gosh, today has been stressful - you would think that I was taking care of a newborn infant! LOL - just never cared for a pigeon before... hopefully tomorrow good news somehow will come.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Absolutely cover the cage. The pigeon will appreciate it as well. Otherwise, it could be active and keep you both up!


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, its morning here and no reply (yet) from the owner... The bird seems OK this a.m., however, I can't see much water gone from the water bowl. It was eating seeds, but I didn't see it going for the water. It looks scared - not standing up tall like all the pictures of all of yours that I have been seeing. Its kinda keeping its head tucked into its body...
I hope its OK. Anyway, I changed the newspaper and gave fresh water and seed and cleaned off the brick. I will check in periodically - I am not feeling happy that the owner hasn't contacted me.. I know it is a holiday weekend, but I would have thought if the owner was racing this pigeon, that they wouldn't just go away and forget about it.? But, I don't really understand how that all works. Anyway, I will give it some more time, as long as the setup I have now isn't causing harm to the bird. Thank goodness we just put in a second bathroom!  If all of you good people might think about the 'what if the owner doesn't want it senario... and a possible rescue person that could take this bird, I would greatly appreciate your help. I cannot keep it :-(


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, btw, it hasn't made ANY noises at all? I would have thought it would have done something. Is that normal?


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

The pigeon is now standing on one leg with the other tucked up.... I didn't see it do that at all yesterday. I am afraid it is hurt. This is not good.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not necessarily--they do that a lot (standing on one leg). It's also not unusual for them to not make any noise.

Pidgey


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

*foot picture and feather picture*

Just to be sure, the pigeon put his leg down and his back "toe"? on that foot looks bigger than on the other foot. Perhaps it has a broken toe? Also there is a small feather sticking up on its back. I will try to attach pictures.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The toes look fine. I'm more worried that he can't fly for some reason like an illness. He could have Coccidiosis or something else for which you'd need a medication. Have you seen him flap his wings at all? We have other members in Long Island who might have some medication on hand if it comes to that.

Pidgey


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

He went to flap his wings when I tried to move him inside the cage... there were also some very small feathers scatter on the bottom of the cage. I do not know if he can fly now... but I was asked not to release him until I heard from the owner... Should I let him loose in the bathroom and see if he can fly?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Or in any room that you can isolate. If he stays on the floor and just runs around then we probably need to start looking into it.

Pidgey


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

OK. I let him out in the bathroom (small room 5' x 11'). He is scared.. ran on the ground behind the toilet. Then he tried to fly up on the vanity, but made it about 2/3 of the way (the vanity is about 3' tall), kind of softly bounced off the vanity front. Now he is on his brick, on the floor. He did stretch out his wings once. Perhaps he feels he cannot fly in this confined room? Or is frightened? Hopefully not sick. I know even less about Pigeon sickness than I do about pigeons. Of course, today, being sunday, and a holiday weekend to boot - even if it was necessary, there are no vets open today even if I knew one that treated birds. I sent another email to the pigeon racing club, asking them right out, if the non-response from the owner was because they didnt want the bird back...
I honestly admire all you people on this forum who are helping me with this. I am quite stressed over this. I want to be able to see this come to a happy ending, but I am losing hope.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, I don't think he's got something immediately mortal so the outlook shouldn't be that bad. While he was flying, did you happen to notice whether it seemed like he was flying lopsidedly, for lack of a better word? By that I mean, did it look like one wing wasn't working as well as the other? I sent an email to one of our members on Long Island so don't lose all hope yet.

Pidgey


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you are doing a good job....try not to get stressed...just enjoy the pigeon while he/she is there...she is so beautiful and I feel someone will want this beautiful bird...it will just take a little time...I would take it if I was near you but Im in VA....hang in there and sending relaxing vibes, as the pigeon will be more relaxed if you are.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks - yes - I need to relax. The pigeon managed to fly onto the edge of the tub. When it did the little flying... it looked as if the wings were working the same... and it made a sound as it was flapping its wings..a squeeking or whoosing. The flying up to the tub edge went OK (better than into the vanity). It also stretched its wings again on the edge. That is where is it now. Another few little feathers seemed to come loose. Just some kind of fluff. I have yet to catch it drinking, but I made sure the water is fresh, is next to the seed (which it has sampled), and is deep enough for the beak. I need to leave the young thing in the bathroom I've decided as it is pooping anywhere it stays for more than a moment or two  It can stay in the bathroom until hopefully someone will be able to take it. I should probably get some proper food for it after the holiday weekend. Oh, one more thing - I think it growled at me when I picked it up to take it out of the cage! :-O - it made the strangest sound each time I approached it with my hands.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The whirring sound is normal for pigeons and doves (columbiformes). Growling is good, I think we've got a heartbeat here! Sounds like he's in pretty good shape.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just caught up on this thread. You're doing a terrific job. I think the bird is fine. He/she just got lost. This bird wasn't in a race. If it was, it would have a special band on the other leg. Pretty sure this bird was just lost on a training toss and who knows how long it's been missing. If the owner is gone for the week end, it's not because he doesn't care about his bird necessarily. We do lose birds sometimes and some are gone for weeks before they finally show up one day out of the blue. We can't stay at home 24/7 because there's one bird missing.  Our lofts are usually left in such a way that if a bird does return, it can get into the loft.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

OK. I didn't know that about the racing. Then perhaps there is hope the owner will be happy to hear that this bird has been found. Perhaps I should leave my computer on with that note - I need a little cheer now. And, if its a good sign it growled, then I hope it continues growling at me some more! Thanks again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BradleyGarden said:


> OK. I didn't know that about the racing. Then perhaps there is hope the owner will be happy to hear that this bird has been found. Perhaps I should leave my computer on with that note - I need a little cheer now. And, if its a good sign it growled, then I hope it continues growling at me some more! Thanks again.


Did you try calling Val?


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

No, I did not call Val yet. I kept hoping all the day that the owner would reply to me.. I guess with the latest replies, perhaps there is still a chance for that. I sent another email to the secretary-treasurer of the club that this bird is registered with asking if the owner wanted the bird back.. I will call Val Tuesday (after this holiday weekend!) if nothing has happened by then. I hope that sounds reasonable? Thanks so much, again, for all the advice.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BradleyGarden said:


> No, I did not call Val yet. I kept hoping all the day that the owner would reply to me.. I guess with the latest replies, perhaps there is still a chance for that. I sent another email to the secretary-treasurer of the club that this bird is registered with asking if the owner wanted the bird back.. I will call Val Tuesday (after this holiday weekend!) if nothing has happened by then. I hope that sounds reasonable? Thanks so much, again, for all the advice.


Sounds good to me. As long as you're comfortable keeping the bird, then he's in the best place he can be right now.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You're doing just fine with the pigeon. Don't worry; pigeons are tough and forgiving. Don't worry about the water. He's undoubtedly drinking when you don't see him. My loft pigeons always drink right after I feed them, but when I have a bird or two in a cage with food available at all times, I rarely see them drink. Remember, he's a small animal and doesn't need to consume a lot of water to be okay. 

I'm sure we'll find someone to take the pigeon if you can't keep it. But like Renee said, the owner might just be gone for the weekend. It's possible the bird was lost a week or two ago on a training flight. 

-Cathy


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks. I keep checking on him - and he just sits in the same place. On the tub edge. He picks at the seeds a bit, but I think I must scare him LOL. Anyway, He has water and seed, and I did put a casserole dish in there with water in case he needed to bathe? I plan to put him back into the cage at night and cover it. I do hope that the owner really wants him back (not to get rid of either!), or that someone in this group will take it. He is cute, but I cannot keep him.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That sounds fine. Pigeons love to bathe, although if he's exhausted and has lost weight he may not want to take a bath just now. Doesn't hurt to offer, though. Please try not to worry; I'm sure someone will be able to give him a home. I know people who would take him, but unfortunately we're on the opposite coast. Don't lose heart. The owner could call you tomorrow or Tuesday and if he doesn't, we'll go from there.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I just caught up with this and based upon all the behavior you descirbe thid bird seems perfectly normal. You are doing a great job with him. Please don't stress, regardless how this situation turns out I am certain it will have a happy ending.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you. I really can't begin to tell you all how helpful you are all being. It is great to know that you are all out there advising me all the way.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi BradleyGarden,

Sounds like you are doing just wonderful with this little beauty! As I mentioned in my PM to you, if the original owner doesn't want him back and no one local can be found then someone here has agreed to give him a great home. I'd can take care of the shipping for you and, if needed, could even give the guy a temporary home if the weather delay's shipping. Just keep me posted.

Don't worry about him sitting in one place when you peek in on him... when I first got Pidge (my first pigeon) she would do that too when I gave her "free fly" time in the bathroom. Would drive me nuts  But after awhile I could hear her flapping around when I wasn't in there... but for the most part she'd kind of pick a place and sit there most of time while she surveyed the area. Nearly 8 months later and she's still a bit nervous around people, but is slllloooowly getting better (ever since the arrival of my second pigeon - Hope). So yeah - I agree with the others - your little beauty sounds just fine and perfectly normal. 

On thing I have noticed with my two - they don't "get" the idea of clear glass - I tried using a clear glass casserole dish for a bath once and they just seemed very confused being able to see through it. If you have a metal casserole dish that's probably be better... or even a deep dish pie plate (metal)?

One other suggestion - if you do wind up keeping him a few more days and if you have a PetSmart near you it would be helpful to pick up some oyster shell and some hi-cal grit. Just ask one of the clerks where it is - or look around the bird area near the food and perches. Pigeon's don't have teeth so they need the grit to grind up the seeds in their crop. The oyster shell is to give him a little more calcium. I mix mine together in a little pyrex bowl and put it in their cage. They love it!

Thanks again for taking such good care of this little one!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry you got such poor advise from STAR. They do a lot of rescue both wildlife and domestic, and I had heard they had one or two people who take in pigeons


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

He is a good looking, happy, healthy pigeon. You really saved his life. Now pigeons can forgive a lot of 'pigeon stupidity' that comes from not caring for pigeons in the past. Just relax and we'll see how things go with the owner.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

All of you are so wonderfully helpful. Gosh I feel like a scared new mother! Ha!. Anyway, no word overnight or this am so far from the owner. I got some pigeon/dove seed mix, and some gravel with oyster shell mix.. the best I can do. Anyway, I let my little friend out of the cage (I put him/her in their overnight) and there he/she sits - on the edge of the bathtub.
I also put in a round metal pan with water for a bath perhaps. I will let you know if/when the owner contacts me.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

You are really going out of your way to make sure this bird survives. Thank you so much for all that you are doing. It takes a very special person to give this amount of care and concern, and you are certainly one one them.

Bless You!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't feel I am so special  I was simply raised to always try my best to help any living creature that is in need 
What is truly a blessing is finding this forum and all of you to help me do that. You are all so very special to help me as you are doing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Well BG - you ARE special - so start feeling it   

Sounds like little beauty is getting royal treatment - and may be on his/her way to being a wonderfully spoiled piji.... LOL

I'm so very glad everything is going so well!! 

P.S. Loved your album too!


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I _think_ that this story will have a happy ending. A member of the forum wants to adopt my little friend. I haven't heard back with the details for our meeting (?!) so I am a bit nervous, but I am still assuming that she is interested and that she will be able to take him tomorrow. (Lord knows what I will do if this doesn't happen.) I am so thankful to all of you for your help during this, and I will report (HOPEFULLY) that tomorrow my little friend has a new Mom. BTW, I never heard from the owner of the pigeon - I take that to mean they didn't want the pigeon back. If for some reason, the adoption doesnt take place :-(, I will need to ask for help in finding a home. I truly cannot keep him.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd like to report that the pigeon now has a new home with kitcatsheart (forum member). She picked him up this evening and he is on his way back to his/her new home with her. She plans to have him checked out with the vet to be sure he is OK. So, this is a happy ending. Thanks to all of you for helping me through this offering your encouragement and advice. I truly appreciated it. You are a wonderful group. I was very lucky to find you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You're welcome and I'm so glad it worked out. I was pretty sure it would.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thank you BG for everything you did to rescue, protect, and care for this little bird. Without you God only knows what whould have happend to this little bird. You made this very real "Happy Ending" possible.

Thank you kitcatsheart for opening your heart and home in giving this little one a forever home.

Great job........both of you.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I am just thrilled this worked out  

Thank you BG for everything you've done -- and to you Cat for taking this little one into your home. We're all looking forward to updates AND pictures of course


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a wonderful and happy ending! Well done, all!

Terry


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

*Petey <3*

Hey everyone sorry I haven't posted an update about petey yet Its last litter of squirrel season and its been a very very hard week. 95% of last litter dont make it and are usually horribly ill by time we get them So my week has been sad and trying on the soul. Petey how ever has been my little mood lifter  my vet has checked him out and he is in very good shape. I'm working with him on socialization every day. Aside from playing with him I come to the cage every night before I go to bed to say good night and its like he knows im coming. He waits by the littler door in his temporary cage. he loves being pet but is iffy about being picked up. He does that little wig block thing but its less intense now. Everyone at my job absolutely loves his color.  I'm so happy to have petey and I plan on posting pictures in a little while its my day off so I slept in today and haven't quite gotten out of bed yet lol. BUt I will def. Post Pictures sometime today


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics....I know all pigeons are beautiful...but i thought Petey was just a beautiful color, nice healthy looking too. everyone did such a good job of taking care he got a nice place, wonderful!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Cat - I am just thrilled  So happy to hear that Petey got a clean bill of health from the vet and I'm glad he's providing you a bit of relief from the tough week you've been having. Sorry to hear about the squirrels - I know it must be difficult to handle. I'm sure Petey is going to continue to warm up and sounds like he's doing so fairly quickly already! I too can't wait to see the pictures  Thanks again for giving Petey a loving home.


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat - Thank you so much for the update on Petey! 
I am very glad to hear that he is in good shape and that the two of you are getting along so well. I am so looking forward to pictures.
Even though I wasn't able to keep Petey myself, I grew very fond of him in the week he was with me. I have been thinking about him and missing him daily. Thank you for providing him a loving home.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I love happy endings....

Cynthia


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat! I forgot to ask. I was concerned when you picked up Petey and you talked about cutting the band off his leg. It was not too tight as it freely turned, but you were thinking perhaps it was. I have been reading posts about cutting the band off of the leg, and there are a number of differing opinions about it. I wanted to ask you if you did remove the band? Or, are you still planning to? Or, did you re-evaluate it and see that it was OK to leave it on? Hope to hear what you decided. Thanks!


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

*Hey all*

Sorry I have yet to post pictures I just got a new camera not to long ago a sony cyber shot and Im not quite sure how to upload my photos yet. I'm gonna try to fiddle with it tonight


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

BradleyGarden said:


> Cat! I forgot to ask. I was concerned when you picked up Petey and you talked about cutting the band off his leg. It was not too tight as it freely turned, but you were thinking perhaps it was. I have been reading posts about cutting the band off of the leg, and there are a number of differing opinions about it. I wanted to ask you if you did remove the band? Or, are you still planning to? Or, did you re-evaluate it and see that it was OK to leave it on? Hope to hear what you decided. Thanks!


I havent taken the band off yet I'm not as concerned about it being to tight as I was but I'm also afraid that if for any reason he ever gets out of the coop I'm having built for him that his owner will get a hold of him. I'm probably just being paranoid but im sure if taking the band off is an issue my vet will let me know. Right now we're just focusing on making him a happy baby


----------

